# Cloud blowing competition entries - Cape Town Vape Meet



## Marzuq

please rsvp to enter cloud blowing competition at the cape town vape meet on 6 December 2014

[rsvp=6437]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]

capetocuba 1
emqube 1
Gazzacpt 1
Hein510 1
HPBotha 1
Mario 1
Mo P 1
Natheer Mallick 0
Nimbus_Cloud 1
phanatik 1
RevnLucky7 1
Riaz 1
RoSsIkId 1
SWISS 1
The Golf 1
Vaporholic 1
whatalotigot 1
Yusuf Cape Vaper 1
Zegee 1

Total: 18


----------



## Gazzacpt

@Zegee , @fred1sa , @capetocuba , @Cape vaping supplies , @RezaD , @BhavZ


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> @Zegee , @fred1sa , @capetocuba , Cape vaping supplies , @RezaD , @BhavZ


I'm not as hard core as you china 
... but you got me thinking


----------



## BhavZ

Unfortunately I won't be attending this meet if it's held on 6th december

sent from deep inside a vape cloud


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> I'm not as hard core as you china
> ... but you got me thinking


come on show us what a reo and cyclops can do.


----------



## Mario

Im to shy....


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> come on show us what a reo and cyclops can do.


Cool I will whack my Odin then ...


----------



## Gazzacpt

Mario said:


> Im to shy....


Just do it bru its lots of fun.


----------



## Mario

lol....need to watch them cloud blowing videos 1st


----------



## capetocuba

Gazzacpt said:


> come on show us what a reo and cyclops can do.


I will show you my own version of a goofy vape hit


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Can Vendors staff enter


----------



## Mario

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Can Vendors staff enter


 
only if you giving away free goodies


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

I'd have to take that up with the boss man. I just blow the clouds

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

i'm not gonna attempt this time, i made enough of a tool of myself last time with this competition hahaha, total noob, first time ever on a mech

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## johan

Metal Liz said:


> i'm not gonna attempt this time, i made enough of a tool of myself last time with this competition hahaha, total noob, first time ever on a mech



I wish I could make a "tool" of myself - need some editing there

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz

hahaha nah tool is a slang word for dumbass here in Unstable View

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> i'm not gonna attempt this time, i made enough of a tool of myself last time with this competition hahaha, total noob, first time ever on a mech



all the more reason to come back with a vengance!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz

Riaz said:


> all the more reason to come back with a vengance!!!



Yeah makes sense, but what if i bail out again hahaha


----------



## Riaz

Metal Liz said:


> Yeah makes sense, but what if i bail out again hahaha


dont worry man

all in the name of fun

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Natheer Mallick

What are the rules?


----------



## Riaz

Natheer Mallick said:


> What are the rules?


blow clouds ofcourse 

juice will be supplied

as for coils, rda's, mods- no rules (as far as i know)


----------



## Natheer Mallick

If that's the case, I'm in. I'm actually picking up my dripper this weekend so I'll be putting in a lot of practice lol


----------



## Andre

Building coils lower than 0.2 ohms raises the amp draw exponentially. This increases the risk. In the interest of safety my suggestion is that participants may not have setups lower than 0.3 ohms, which should be verified beforehand.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Dislike 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Andre said:


> Building coils lower than 0.2 ohms raises the amp draw exponentially. This increases the risk. In the interest of safety my suggestion is that participants may not have setups lower than 0.3 ohms, which should be verified beforehand.


I'm good with that. Lets keep it safe and have fun.


----------



## capetocuba

Ah man we can't use our mates 0.07 ohm cloud machine then


----------



## Mario

Gazzacpt said:


> Just do it bru its lots of fun.



done

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

I wanna do the cloud comp but I can't Rsvp via the link  how else can I rsvp?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Vaping is only fun below 0.3  I'm a .15 kinda guy lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> I wanna do the cloud comp but I can't Rsvp via the link  how else can I rsvp?


It is not a link, just opens a window to complete. Maybe only usable on a PC?


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Vaping is only fun below 0.3  I'm a .15 kinda guy lol


Will make it more challenging don't you think?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Thanks Andre. Will do it on the pc in the morning. Lol and its not more challenging coz we've all got the same or similar builds now. So the clouds depend on the wicking and "genetics". Had it been bring whatever build you'd like, then it would be challenging. But I understand that safety first etc. .3 it is

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki

Do the CT guys do any clown blowing or is that only a Jhb thing?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## capetocuba

Yiannaki said:


> Do the CT guys do any clown blowing or is that only a Jhb thing?


We hardcore bru ... we grew up smoking fynbos, so chucking vape clouds is second nature

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan

capetocuba said:


> We hardcore bru ... we grew up smoking fynbos, so chucking vape clouds is second nature



... read his question again, carefully, and then decide if you're still hardcore

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> It is not a link, just opens a window to complete. Maybe only usable on a PC?



yes @Andre, only works on a pc. same as the polls and so on. tapatalk does not support it either


----------



## Marzuq

Yiannaki said:


> Do the CT guys do any clown blowing or is that only a Jhb thing?



i think the cape town peeps are a little bit more reserved than that LOL (i am hoping)

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mario

Yiannaki said:


> Do the CT guys do any clown blowing or is that only a Jhb thing?



When u in Jozzy just look up cause those clouds are vape clouds all the way from CT....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## emqube

I was hoping to borrow dr plooms ploomboxx for this event...check out this nut on youtube


----------



## The Golf

Eish guess im to late to enter


----------



## BumbleBee

Metal Liz said:


> i'm not gonna attempt this time, i made enough of a tool of myself last time with this competition hahaha, total noob, first time ever on a mech


I sure with a bit of guidance from the locals you'll be blowing awesome clouds soon, like a power tool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

i'll be there in spirit


----------



## n0ugh7_zw

@Andre, unless they're using unregulated dual parallel 18650 box mods


----------



## Andre

The Golf said:


> Eish guess im to late to enter


No, you are not - just rsvp in the first post.


----------



## The Golf

Marzuq said:


> please rsvp to enter cloud blowing competition at the cape town vape meet on 6 December 2014
> 
> [rsvp=6437]Click here to RSVP[/rsvp]
> 
> capetocuba 1
> emqube 1
> Gazzacpt 1
> Hein510 1
> HPBotha 1
> Mario 1
> Natheer Mallick 0
> Riaz 1
> RoSsIkId 1
> Yusuf Cape Vaper 1
> 
> Total: 9


Sorry cant rsvp on the link from taptalk. But id like in


----------



## Marzuq

The Golf said:


> Sorry cant rsvp on the link from taptalk. But id like in



you can open your browser on your mobile. login to the forum and rsvp in that manner if you not close to a pc.


----------



## Hein510

i think regulating the resistance is not a good thing to do, we are running coils down to 0.15ohms on a VTC5 without it going hot and we've never vented a battery at that resistance, so regulating the resistance will regulate the kinda clouds we would be seeing, as long as everyone knows the safety aspect i think its all good, a guy can blow a mod up at 0.4ohms running it with those pipebomb blue batteries so everyone must make sure they using the safest possible batteries if they want to enter, you can only cloud chase with 30a and above batteries might be a rule we could look at. 

Regulate the batteries, not the resistance.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Agreed with hein. Regulate batteries, not resistance.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

Voltage limit @ 4.2v nothing higher and 30a batties and up.


----------



## The Golf

ok what if we say only single coils no ohm limit only mechs 4.2v 30amp cut off. With interest of safety in mind?


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Let's just do it properly. Blowing clouds shouldn't have restrictions other than battery amps and mech mods. So bring along your vtc4/5. Build your own coil. Wick it. And everyone uses the same juice. Be it single cool, dual coil or tri coil. It's all up to the competitor. Unregulated mechanical power. No 50w or 150w devices.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

The Judges who stipulate which juice should be used also has to keep in mind that the nic level is important. Keep it 0mg as alotta people can't Vape on super subohm with anything above 6mg. So either 3mg or 0mg

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq

i think we will need to assign or volunteer 2 judges to start off with and have them have a say in the competition rules as stated by the members above


----------



## Zegee

Guys 0mg should be used 
In terms of the regulating I agree however there is validity to.wanting.to.keep things safe .
Just so.We clear the cloud blowing started in c.t

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RIEFY

as far as i know the joose will be sponsored by @KieranD 0mg

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KieranD

Cape vaping supplies said:


> as far as i know the joose will be sponsored by @KieranD 0mg



Correct  All the guys taking part in the cloud blowing comp will be able to vape their preference from the Suicide Bunny/Kings Crown Range  The PG/VG is the same across the board and our samplers are only in 0mg for these lines

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RIEFY

thanks K

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk HD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

RULES RULES RULES????????????

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## whatalotigot

Hey Guys, Just Heard about this meet from Hein at VapeMob today. New subohmer looking to chuck some cloud. I want in. What time is the meet on thursday. and please spec the rules so I can build accordingly


----------



## Riaz

whatalotigot said:


> Hey Guys, Just Heard about this meet from Hein at VapeMob today. New subohmer looking to chuck some cloud. I want in. What time is the meet on thursday. and please spec the rules so I can build accordingly


hi @whatalotigot 

welcome to the forum

please take a moment to introduce yourself here


----------



## whatalotigot

Hey @Riaz I just did the intro  Very amped to have found the vape community  Now, to the vape meet. Need more deeeets


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> Hey @Riaz I just did the intro  Very amped to have found the vape community  Now, to the vape meet. Need more deeeets



Hi @whatalotigot and welcome to the forum.you will find details for the vape meet here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cape-vape-meet-3-on-6-december-2014-rsvp-in-first-post.6163/

Enter cloud blowing competition here
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cloud-blowing-competition-entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6437/

And coiling competition here http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/coil-building-competition-entries-cape-town-vape-meet.6438/


----------



## Mo P

On a mobile device, can't click on rsvp link for cloud blowing. Add my name to that list please?


----------



## Marzuq

Mo P said:


> On a mobile device, can't click on rsvp link for cloud blowing. Add my name to that list please?



U will have to do it from a pm or open the forum in your browser.dnt it can be done otherwise


----------



## Marzuq

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Can Vendors staff enter


competitions are open to everyone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq

enter volunteers for cloud blowing competition?


----------



## Mo P

Regulated mods allowed?


----------



## Marzuq

Marzuq said:


> enter volunteers for cloud blowing competition?



complete typo....

any volunteers to judge the cloud blowing competition.?
we need at least 2 judges


----------



## Marzuq

Mo P said:


> Regulated mods allowed?



im not too sure about this one. we will follow same procedures and rules as previous meets.
maybe @Gazzacpt @Zegee @Andre @Cape vaping supplies can clarify?


----------



## Mo P

We're they allowed in previous meets? @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq

Mo P said:


> We're they allowed in previous meets? @Marzuq



im not certain about that one. i missed the last vape meet . hopefully one of the organizers will respond soon with some feedback

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riaz

im sure there are no limits as to which devices you are/ are not allowed to use.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

Mo P said:


> Regulated mods allowed?


YEs er competing have no issue then it should be fine. We only had mech mods in the previous comp.

LEts get this going quick :

RUles:
since most guys are running 30 amp batteries the duty falls on you to ensure the build you choose to compete with is within these parameters , i am not interested if you do this on your own but we will have a venue packed with ppl. Guys please respect this as the safety of fellow vapers is more important than anything else.

Each participant will have 2 attempts to chuck some clouds in 2 seperate rounds 
ROund 1
Individual stands alone 1st attempt - everyone has a go 
ROund 2
participants are paired up and have a vape off - u both start pulling at the same time
After these 2 rounds we will have a final where a joint selection by crowd and judges will decide the top 2 participants.

PLease ensure the venue does not have aircons going or cross winds as this will affect the cloud chasing.

Just my 2 c

Remember guys its all in the name of fun so please remember that but also lets be safe

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mo P

@Zegee just to clarify, I can use my ipv2 in the competition?


----------



## Zegee

yes u may


----------



## capetocuba

Thanks for getting involved @Zegee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

capetocuba said:


> Thanks for getting involved @Zegee
> 
> View attachment 14809




sure choma


----------



## capetocuba

Zegee said:


> sure choma


It doesn't show my T2 ...


----------



## KieranD

I am happy to assist with judging the comps

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

KieranD said:


> I am happy to assist with judging the comps



awesome stuff thanks @KieranD also if i am correct u will be bringing along juice for comp - 0mg please 

thanks bro 

we need to find you a co pilot now 

any takers 

speak now


----------



## KieranD

Zegee said:


> awesome stuff thanks @KieranD also if i am correct u will be bringing along juice for comp - 0mg please
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> we need to find you a co pilot now
> 
> any takers
> 
> speak now



That is correct! All participants will be able to chose their sauce from the Kings Crown and Suicide Bunny Range in 0mg  
I use 0mg for my tasters so will be from these bottles

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba

Zegee said:


> awesome stuff thanks @KieranD also if i am correct u will be bringing along juice for comp - 0mg please
> 
> thanks bro
> 
> we need to find you a co pilot now
> 
> any takers
> 
> speak now


How about noisy @fred1sa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

capetocuba said:


> How about noisy @fred1sa


Fred will win with an eVod.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## fred1sa

capetocuba said:


> How about noisy @fred1sa


Lol. Being in retail means no leave until 25December

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zegee

fred1sa said:


> Lol. Being in retail means no leave until 25December


He is lying he is going fishing 

Hahahahahahaa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Golf

so we saying any mech is there a limit on voltage. 4.2v ? Can we series batteries or just parallel. can we use 26650s?


----------



## Zegee

The Golf said:


> so we saying any mech is there a limit on voltage. 4.2v ? Can we series batteries or just parallel. can we use 26650s?


For now bring what u have bro when it gets bigger we can start doing classes


----------



## Marzuq

KieranD said:


> I am happy to assist with judging the comps


Thanks @KieranD you are officially judge number one.

One more volunteer ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Here are all the documents for the previous vape meet.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi

@Cape vaping supplies will moer the lot of you with his evod

Reactions: Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Marzuq

Andre said:


> Here are all the documents for the previous vape meet.



Awesome thanks @Andre will give it a read through and I'm sure it will give us some good guidance


----------



## phanatik

OK... So i've been asked (not sure if they want to be named or not) to enter the cloud (not clown) blowing competition. 
I will try my best, as it is for the love of the ecigssa community.
Please note that I haven't even built a single sub-ohm coil in my life.
And Legend has it that there are some extraordinary individuals (looking at you @Cape vaping supplies ) who have unlocked the hidden powers of the mighty EVOD and now wield it's mighty power - @Zeki Hilmi - I can merely hope to blow clouds bigger than a Beetle backfiring.
But i'm up for the challenge and willing to learn, I have a month... and ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

phanatik said:


> OK... So i've been asked (not sure if they want to be named or not) to enter the cloud (not clown) blowing competition.
> I will try my best, as it is for the love of the ecigssa community.
> Please note that I haven't even built a single sub-ohm coil in my life.
> And Legend has it that there are some extraordinary individuals (looking at you @Cape vaping supplies ) who have unlocked the hidden powers of the mighty EVOD and now wield it's mighty power - @Zeki Hilmi - I can merely hope to blow clouds bigger than a Beetle backfiring.
> But i'm up for the challenge and willing to learn, I have a month... and ECIGSSA!


You'll have fun man find me at the meet if you want and I'll loan you a dripper and mech to blow a cloud with.


----------



## TylerD

phanatik said:


> OK... So i've been asked (not sure if they want to be named or not) to enter the cloud (not clown) blowing competition.
> I will try my best, as it is for the love of the ecigssa community.
> Please note that I haven't even built a single sub-ohm coil in my life.
> And Legend has it that there are some extraordinary individuals (looking at you @Cape vaping supplies ) who have unlocked the hidden powers of the mighty EVOD and now wield it's mighty power - @Zeki Hilmi - I can merely hope to blow clouds bigger than a Beetle backfiring.
> But i'm up for the challenge and willing to learn, I have a month... and ECIGSSA!


You can do it!


----------



## phanatik

TylerD said:


> You can do it!



Thanks man, i'll make you proud

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## phanatik

How are the preparations going? 
I have already vaped myself into a silver twice, during my practice rounds...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq

phanatik said:


> How are the preparations going?
> I have already vaped myself into a silver twice, during my practice rounds...


Excellent !!! Keep at it bro. Preparations are going well. A team has been assembled to assist with all activities and with some awesome vendors sponsoring some great prizes things are looking great


----------



## whatalotigot

Any News on the venue?


----------



## Marzuq

whatalotigot said:


> Any News on the venue?



yes bud. venue has been confirmed for a while now
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/ca...4-nuri-sushi-factory-rsvp-in-first-post.6163/
if you have not yet RSVP'd then please do so in the above thread


----------



## whatalotigot

Ok, so who is officially In charge of this event?

Can we please have a set of rules -
minimum ohm 
Batteries
Coils

I need to prepare and trial and error before this meet ty. 

Someone clarify. I gotta get building !!! And im sure the rest of the pumpkins entering.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

whatalotigot said:


> Ok, so who is officially In charge of this event?
> 
> Can we please have a set of rules -
> minimum ohm
> Batteries
> Coils
> 
> I need to prepare and trial and error before this meet ty.
> 
> Someone clarify. I gotta get building !!! And im sure the rest of the pumpkins entering.



We're not regulating resistance, but regulating battery type. So now cloud blowing with non vtc4/5, inr 25r, or atleast the efest 35A. You will of course be advised on beforehand if your build is dangerous or possible of venting. 

The type of coil-style you use is obviously your own choice. 

@Marzuq can clarify further if I've missed any other details


----------



## whatalotigot

No worries then for me. I use a 35A efest and have a daily vape of .2ohm , so Awesome. this brings lot more competition to the comp. Unfortunately the 26650 guys will have the upper hand.


----------



## Marzuq

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We're not regulating resistance, but regulating battery type. So now cloud blowing with non vtc4/5, inr 25r, or atleast the efest 35A. You will of course be advised on beforehand if your build is dangerous or possible of venting.
> 
> The type of coil-style you use is obviously your own choice.
> 
> @Marzuq can clarify further if I've missed any other details



rules will be cleared up by @Cape vaping supplies @Gazzacpt @Yusuf Cape Vaper @Zegee @Riaz and @Rellik 
,guys please jump in and advise where possible


----------



## Andre

whatalotigot said:


> No worries then for me. I use a 35A efest and have a daily vape of .2ohm , so Awesome. this brings lot more competition to the comp. Unfortunately the 26650 guys will have the upper hand.


The continuous discharge rating of that Efest is 20A. At 0.2 ohms you are pulling 21A on a fresh battery.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gazzacpt

Look a VTC 5 is rated at 30A max continuous current draw. Thats 0.14 ohms. I for one don't want to see ppl having faces deconstructed so lets not be silly about this. We all adults and should all be concerned about mod and batt safety. We have a responsibility to the community, the venue and our persons. Build a coil thats within the specs your battery can handle. If you rock up with a 0.1 ohm build and a trustfire battery we will have no choice but to stop you from vaping it in the venue. Be responsible guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Gazzacpt said:


> Look a VTC 5 is rated at 30A max continuous current draw. Thats 0.14 ohms. I for one don't want to see ppl having faces deconstructed so lets not be silly about this. We all adults and should all be concerned about mod and batt safety. We have a responsibility to the community, the venue and our persons. Build a coil thats within the specs your battery can handle. If you rock up with a 0.1 ohm build and a trustfire battery we will have no choice but to stop you from vaping it in the venue. Be responsible guys.


And that 0.14 is leaving no margin for safety.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Gazzacpt said:


> Look a VTC 5 is rated at 30A max continuous current draw. Thats 0.14 ohms. I for one don't want to see ppl having faces deconstructed so lets not be silly about this. We all adults and should all be concerned about mod and batt safety. We have a responsibility to the community, the venue and our persons. Build a coil thats within the specs your battery can handle. If you rock up with a 0.1 ohm build and a trustfire battery we will have no choice but to stop you from vaping it in the venue. Be responsible guys.



What he said


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> And that 0.14 is leaving no margin for safety.



In all honesty, we do not run continuous amp at low builds. So 0.14 is fine. My vtc runs at 0.15 all day long and remains cool. But yeah, we do stress on battery safety. If you DO NOT know your battery or the capabilities of it, please refrain from pushing it to the limit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> In all honesty, we do not run continuous amp at low builds. So 0.14 is fine. My vtc runs at 0.15 all day long and remains cool. But yeah, we do stress on battery safety. If you DO NOT know your battery or the capabilities of it, please refrain from pushing it to the limit.


Not criticising at all. If you feel comfortable with that for yourself no problem from my side. But I am not comfortable with that as it goes against all I have learned about battery safety and would not want to be around you, if you do not mind. Of course all I have learned might be wrong, but I would need to be shown that. From what @johan said the other day pulse rating is being standardised as 1 second pulses.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Andre said:


> Not criticising at all. If you feel comfortable with that for yourself no problem from my side. But I am not comfortable with that as it goes against all I have learned about battery safety and would not want to be around you, if you do not mind. Of course all I have learned might be wrong, but I would need to be shown that. From what @johan said the other day pulse rating is measured as 1 second pulses.



Lol no problem sir Andre.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> We're not regulating resistance, but regulating battery type. So now cloud blowing with non vtc4/5, inr 25r, or atleast the efest 35A. You will of course be advised on beforehand if your build is dangerous or possible of venting.
> 
> The type of coil-style you use is obviously your own choice.
> 
> @Marzuq can clarify further if I've missed any other details



I'll be running a 26650... will you guys be considering the pulse rating safe? I'm somewhere around 0.08 I think.
I would however like to know what is a pulse

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

Aw man @RevnLucky7 you know you're gonna kick ass too hard lol. Bring @Nimbus_Cloud Cloud with. I'll trust your build even if it's 0.008. So don't worry you're safe no matter what


----------



## whatalotigot

Ofc safety first. No Doubt 

TBH I think having half a face would be very worth winning prizes at this vape meet

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## RevnLucky7

ROFL @Andre







Reason I'm trying this on a quad setup is determine what it does opposed to dual parallels.... also running at 0.08...
In all honesty, I know I'm verging here, but I have no idea what a pulse is... one seconds.... three seconds?



Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Aw man @RevnLucky7 you know you're gonna kick ass too hard lol. Bring @Nimbus_Cloud Cloud with. I'll trust your build even if it's 0.008. So don't worry you're safe no matter what



You give me way too much credit mate. There's some serious chasers on that list with way bigger chests than me  I just want to see where how I do up against them.

EDIT: Tried it....Had to rewick.... cotton wasn't enough.... still happier with dual parallels


----------



## phanatik

whatalotigot said:


> Ok, so who is officially In charge of this event?
> 
> Can we please have a set of rules -
> minimum ohm
> Batteries
> Coils
> 
> I need to prepare and trial and error before this meet ty.
> 
> Someone clarify. I gotta get building !!! And im sure the rest of the pumpkins entering.


 
Me also! i need to know what to build... NOOB ALERT


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

RevnLucky7 said:


> ROFL @Andre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Reason I'm trying this on a quad setup is determine what it does opposed to dual parallels.... also running at 0.08...
> In all honesty, I know I'm verging here, but I have no idea what a pulse is... one seconds.... three seconds?
> 
> 
> 
> You give me way too much credit mate. There's some serious chasers on that list
> with way bigger chests than me  I just want to see where how I do up against them.
> 
> EDIT: Tried it....Had to rewick.... cotton wasn't enough.... still happier with dual parallels




Check out Cloud Chasers Incorporated (CCI) on Facebook. They are hardcore chasers and they maintain that pulse is 1-5 seconds. Tube mods running at 0.07 with a vtc. I wouldn't go that low but I once went down to 0.09 and once the battery got a little hot (after about 6 3second hits) I decided to chuck the coil coz I was scared lol.


----------



## RevnLucky7

Yusuf Cape Vaper said:


> Check out Cloud Chasers Incorporated (CCI) on Facebook. They are hardcore chasers and they maintain that pulse is 1-5 seconds. Tube mods running at 0.07 with a vtc. I wouldn't go that low but I once went down to 0.09 and once the battery got a little hot (after about 6 3second hits) I decided to chuck the coil coz I was scared lol.



We've been playing in between the 0.15 - 0.08 mark, but I'm convinced big slits is not the way to go. I've been seeing videos lately that look unusually freakish in the cloud chasing department and even when I copy the builds I just can't draw that much into my lungs. No doubt it takes some serious practice training yourself to inhale with the diaphragm and getting your capacity up but these guys are like next level. They also seem to be using atties drilled like this. I also can't manage anything over a 3/4 second draw.


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper

RevnLucky7 said:


> We've been playing in between the 0.15 - 0.08 mark, but I'm convinced big slits is not the way too go. I've been seeing videos lately that look unusually freakish in the cloud chasing department and even when I copy the builds I just can't draw that much into my lungs. No doubt it takes some serious practice training yourself to inhale with the diaphragm and getting your capacity up but these guys are like next level. They also seem to be using atties drilled like this. I also can't manage anything over a 3/4 second draw.



Yeah I think if the slits are too big, you draw in too much air which doesn't give you a dense Vape? I've been researching and practicing on cloud chasing for a good while now, and it's not as simple. Rip trippers intro's to cloud chasing is just the beginning  body posture, tip toes, inhale-exhale, mouth, everything. Intense load of science imo haha


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Hey guys, Any news on final rules for this?


----------



## Marzuq

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Hey guys, Any news on final rules for this?



@Nimbus_Cloud the competition rules have been uploaded as part of the agenda. Please check out this thread http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/cape-town-meet-3-agenda.7259/

We are happy to hear your team will still be attending the vape meet.

Out of respect for the vendors who have opted to have a table and make use of the free advertising and trading space, we request that no branded clothing or advertising be done by any vendor attending the vape meet who has not reserved a table. Ill be posting this up in the main thread as well so all vendors and members are aware. Thanks for understanding.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Great thanks! Not sure who all is coming through but I'll be attending in personal capacity so no branding.

See you all tomorrow

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nooby

For all those who are entering the cloud blowing competition, please see links below from Rip Trippers on cloud chasing  Part 1 and 2, if you are interested. It's an art I tell you

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Great thanks! Not sure who all is coming through but I'll be attending in personal capacity so no branding.
> 
> See you all tomorrow



Awesome bro. Look forward to meeting you

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud

Nooby said:


> For all those who are entering the cloud blowing competition, please see links below from Rip Trippers on cloud chasing  Part 1 and 2, if you are interested. It's an art I tell you



And that just scratches the surface


----------

